# WTF???



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 15, 2012)

Is this some sort of artillery chronometer??


----------



## policemedic (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know, but I want one.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 15, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I don't know, but I want one.


 
You'd barely touch the sides


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2012)

My guess (too lazy to Google) is a "suppressor" for testing/ training, a method of reducing the audio output of the howitzer.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 15, 2012)

^^Right on the money, Free.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/10/16/worlds-largest-gun-suppressor/


----------

